# Sensor cleaning? Read this article.



## Mitica100 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a well written article on how to proceed with cleaning of your camera sensor. It's a PDF file, by the way:

CLICKY


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 22, 2009)

I just scanned through the PDF quickly, but seems a pretty good guide, i have saved it for later reading (getting late now need to sleep!!)


----------



## johnj2803 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for sharing  will give it a try one of these days!


----------

